# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Friend acceptance/rejection problems, REDUX

## dredwolf

Again, the *'accept/reject friend request'* system *DOES NOT* work properly....this is supposed to be an easy way to add friends/contacts, but it seems to need a mutual request to make it work...
I won't always respond immediately to a friend request, I would like to see the user profile first, then think about it for a day or two, *but* Ihave responded in the affirmative TWICE now, and it will ot just say "OK"...i wind up with this 'Notification' sitting there until I ask for the friend request as well..which is nonsense... I either 'Accept' or 'Reject' .... and that should be the end of it  :Frown:

----------


## TMS

Do you click to tick the box before you make your selection?


Regards, TMS

----------


## snb

Maybe you need to be a moderator or administrator or having a paid subscription to be accepted as a friend in this forum. Volatile rules rule...

----------


## arlu1201

You first need to click on the checkbox next to the name / avatar of the user in your friend requests page. And then click on Accept.

----------


## dredwolf

Okay the checkbox in the upper left corner of the avatar picture was the key, thanks every one !

----------


## TMS

You're welcome. Thanks for the rep.

----------

